# Replacing Heatilator logs



## tigerdan (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a Heatilator Model #GA400 Natural gas fireplace, Serial # 150301, vintage approx. 1995. The standard logs do not have a realistic look.
Contacted a couple of Fireplace stores in the Philadelphia area to check out different logs, they have some neat stuff, but no help regarding use in 
my fireplace. Contacted Heatilator via their web site, email response we do not make different replacement logs for your fireplace.
Has anyone replaced the logs in this model Heatilator? Can the existing logs be painted with High temperature paint?
How can I get a more realist fire?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 19, 2010)

tigerdan said:
			
		

> Can the existing logs be painted with High temperature paint?
> How can I get a more realist fire?
> 
> *If you paint the logs with Stove Brite paint you will get a realistic looking fire.
> ...


----------



## jotulguy (Dec 20, 2010)

Most DV units are designed with only one set of logs. I know its seems like they should be interchangeable, but the burner is designed to not impinge the logs. So if one was to go a head and change them you would more the likely end up with a firebox full of black soot.


----------



## tigerdan (Dec 20, 2010)

jotulguy said:
			
		

> Most DV units are designed with only one set of logs. I know its seems like they should be interchangeable, but the burner is designed to not impinge the logs. So if one was to go a head and change them you would more the likely end up with a firebox full of black soot.



From what you say, I'm stuck with the logs I have.


----------



## tigerdan (Dec 20, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> tigerdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I paint the logs with "Stove Brite" paint the logs will actually burn! How is that possible?
If Heatilator supplied different logs for my model fireplace, the retail price ($476) would not
be a factor. The manufacturer is saying that they do not offer any other choices.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 20, 2010)

DV fireplaces are usually made with one set of logs. The burner and logs match up perfectly so the flame flows around the logs and not into the bottom of them. If the logs are different or even re-arranged you can get various problems. Excess CO, Soot, Poor flame appearance, etc... It is engineered with one set of logs and a specific setup pattern. End of story.

If price is not a problem and you really like having a fireplace, you could look at removal / replacement options. Be prepared to spend at least $4k, possibly up to $8k+ or so depending on the project.


----------



## spoonfed (Dec 22, 2010)

that unit is probably a gc400 not a ga 400? back in the day it had a very nice flame 1995,do you have lots of ember material on the front part of the burner ,that makes a big difference in my opinion.


----------

